# 2500HD tire size?



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Have some puny 245/75 16's on my 2005 and am looking for replacements. What are some good size wheels for this truck. Am also considering some aftermarket wheels. Not interested in a lift so what size do I need and does anyone have some of these on there truck?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...viewitem=&item=120205268809&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

go to the discount tire website and give the info on your truck, it will tell you how big you can go on tire size.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

I had 265s on mine, my father-in-law had 285s and a family friend had 315s, they all rode well.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I just put a brand new set of Dick Cepecks on mine today 33's I have a 4 WD no lift fit fine 1095.00 out the door !


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Since it is a 3/4 ton, you'll be a bit limited in the sizes you can find with an E-Load rating. You need that rating and those extra tire plies to keep and maintain the manufactures Gross Vehicle Weight Rating. Same goes for the wheels, just because they have 8 lugs does not mean they meet the manufacturers capacity ratings for your truck. Do your homework and know what the capacities are for your truck, listed on the metal plate inside the door.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

I run 305/70 R16 Nitto Terra Grapplers. I did have my front end raised by adjusting the torsion bars though.


----------



## scott in pearland (May 21, 2004)

I have Mich. 285's on mine. They rub every know and then when I'm in reverse and turn the wheel. If I would tighten up the torsion bars a little problem will be solved.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

285 will rub on a non 4x4.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

I have had 265/16 and now have 285/16. No issues with either, other than the speedo being off a few mph.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*lt 265*



pevotva said:


> Have some puny 245/75 16's on my 2005 and am looking for replacements. What are some good size wheels for this truck. Am also considering some aftermarket wheels. Not interested in a lift so what size do I need and does anyone have some of these on there truck?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43956&viewitem=&item=120205268809&_trksid=p3907.m29


I am running lt 265 on my GMC 4 x 4 and have not had any issues on it. I bought the truck used and it had 285's on it but when I was forced to hit a lady in a Taurus and clipped a curb the force ripped the wheel off the spindle. While at the repair shop you could see where the tire clipped the inner frame rail and then I think since the tire had now where to go caused the wheel to break off. I replaced them with 265's and have put about 144 thousand more miles on the truck. I currently have 177 thousand on it.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have run 285's, no problems UNLESS, you use an aftermarket wheel with the wrong offset, then the 285 will rub. what kind are you wanting?? i have a set of pro comp mud terrains on 2500hd (chevy)wheels.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Greg but I am looking for an allterrain. What offset do you need for the wheels. Possibly going with a 16 x 8".


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

im running cooper sts 285's of my 06 2500Hd, I wont buy anything else anytime soon!!!


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 265 BFG. I have heard alot of good things about tire and wheel connection. Call them and they will tell you exactly what fits and what doesnt.


----------

